# Milling headtube



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone milled down the headtube on their Moots? 

I have a compact that I wish had a little shorter headtube, and a friend that has the tools to remove a little, 5mm-10mm, height off of the headtube. 

Thoughts?


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Does your friend work with Ti tubing often? It can be very difficult to machine. Please don't.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Void the Lifetime warranty for 5mm of headtube..no thanks. Plus if you don't keep the faces parallel your headset will not install right and that would suck as well. A stem or removing spacers could do the same job much easier and faster without possibly ruining the frame.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

*Don't do it.*

First of all 5-10mm is not a little bit. It's actually kind of a lot in this application. Secondly, titanium is fairly difficult to machine. In terms of tools, are you talking about using one of those hand operated tools with teeth that you turn and turn as it cuts the top surface? If so, you will be there forever. They don't remove very much material and were never designed to remove that much at once. The two faces will probably not remain parallel and the precision bores for the headset cups are probably not deep enough to allow that much material removal.

IOW, it would be a huge PITA and there is the very real possibility that you will f--k something up on the frame. It's really not worth the trouble.


----------



## firemanj92 (May 17, 2010)

are you able to use a lower stack headset?


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you contacted Moots? Maybe they would be willing to do the work.


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

I say "go for it". It's not my moots anyway. As much as I paid for mine, I want all the ti on my bike that I can possibly get. Just saying.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

After reading all your post, and research. I put a lower stack height headset and got the same effect that I was wanting.

Thank you for talking me off the ledge.


----------

